# Freezing Cucumbers for Sauce...can you?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Can you grind cucumbers, freeze then when you are ready to use, unthaw, add your yogurt or mayo and dill for cucumber sauce for salmon? Or would this be to watery? Was going to try it but thought if someone else did this already it would save me some time.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Never heard of it--but I do know you can't dehydrate them.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cukes don't freeze well, but I don't know how they would be if they are to be processed into a sauce. The best way to find out is to try it


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Cukes don't freeze well, but I don't know how they would be if they are to be processed into a sauce. The best way to find out is to try it


Ok. Will give it a try tomorrow. How long should I let it in the freezer before unit hawing and giving it a go?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, if your going to try it tomorrow, throw them in the freezer tonight take them out in the morning and let them thaw and use to make your sauce and see what happens. Either way I wouldn't freeze a whole lot of them just in case it doesn't work out


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Let me know how this works out. I have a laundry tub FULL of cukes. I'm trying to think of ways besides pickles to preserve them. My mother in law had a bumper cucumber crop and I'm getting the overflow.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

you can always dehydrate the ground cukes and then use the powder to season things *shrugs*


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> Let me know how this works out. I have a laundry tub FULL of cukes. I'm trying to think of ways besides pickles to preserve them. My mother in law had a bumper cucumber crop and I'm getting the overflow.


Well I froze it in a mason jar. As it unthawed I dumped off the water. It will work for cucumber dill sauce. I will definitely freeze some that I have blended.
Any suggestions on what to freeze it in so I can dump the water off of it when I am ready for it?


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Ice cube trays ... store in zip lock bags ... drain what you need in a sieve.


----------

